# job and work



## risan14 (Sep 12, 2015)

there is many work in sydney is it possible for me to get one of them.currently i am living melborne.i want a good job?


----------



## chouse (Aug 26, 2015)

risan14 said:


> there is many work in sydney is it possible for me to get one of them.currently i am living melborne.i want a good job?


From experience recruitment agencies are a good place to start. A lot do longer term contracts depending on your field and it's always easier to get a job once you're working.


----------

